# E26 base for Vintage LED Edison bulb



## -Dman100- (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm looking for a LED Edison tubular bulb with an E26 medium base similar to this bulb:

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/154223/PLT-10129.html

I found the following two LED Edison tubular bulbs with the E26 base, but the filament didn't have quite the same look as the one above.

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/154120/PLT-10105.html 

and

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/154013/PLT-10104.html

Anyone know where I can find a LED Edison tubular bulb with an E26 medium base that has the same type of filament that is 40 watt?

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2016)

would an adapter work?
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008X77VZE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

